
Strange show spotted high above Mars’ surface remains mysterious - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/02/strange-show-spotted-high-above-mars-surface-remains-mysterious/
======
anges244
Really interesting. Not about wild speculation and crazy theories but actually
interesting which is kind of rare. I guess the huge storm would be the most
interesting one if true, since it's not been observed at the past. Not at this
level, at least.

